# Xbox roms



## JonnyB (Feb 28, 2003)

Is there a way to not only get GBA roms but Xbox or PS2 roms ? Using IRC of course.


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 28, 2003)

Indeed, IRC is the best place to find the rom you need. But everyone knows that already. This thread is a bit pointless.


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 28, 2003)

no there isnt...well there is, but ps2 isos are 1.5gb +   so after that...think about xbox isos... =p


----------



## exodia (Feb 28, 2003)

there is but u have to know where to look (channels)


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah, there ARE X-box isos.  I have a friend that goes to the Citadel (for those that don't know, it's a militaristic college, most end up going to the Marines), and they have tons of movies/roms/isos.  They just have to look for whose computer has which.

As for actually getting them, they're somewhere out there.


----------



## exodia (Feb 28, 2003)

maybe then sould load them up onto  a site


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

You kidding?!?  The sizes of those things are huge!  And I've heard that the actual emulators aren't exactly the best.  Besides, if they actually were caught some how, well.... remember how I said this was a militaristic college?  That goes for their punishments as well.


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 28, 2003)

Which is why IRC is the only place where you can find all the roms and isos you need. It's not easy to find them in there but you simply don't have much choice.


----------



## D2_ (Feb 28, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Feb 27 2003 said:


> You kidding?!?Â The sizes of those things are huge!Â And I've heard that the actual emulators aren't exactly the best.Â Besides, if they actually were caught some how, well.... remember how I said this was a militaristic college?Â That goes for their punishments as well.


wat emulator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



none of the next gen console emulators are anywhere near to being able to play commercial games.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Feb 27 2003 said:


> wat emulator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I don't know either.  I could be wrong, but I'm not lying; I just might misinformed.  I haven't seen it.  But, you get the idea.


----------



## Revolution Die (Feb 28, 2003)

irc is the best way to get isos.thats where i go to get the new ps2 isos.


----------



## joevin (Feb 28, 2003)

Try to chat with people in a irc-channel.

Then try to get involved in a privare webb-forum. 

Thats what I did.

We are 200 people from a country in europe that shares everything.

No, no new members.
There are something like 40 ftp-servers.

Games, mp3, xbox, ps1 and 2, apps, movies (DVD, SVCD, VCD, DivX...)

So join your forces, together with other people, you can collect a lot of stuff.


----------



## KiVan (Feb 28, 2003)

this is not the place to discuss such stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-closed


----------

